# GTR-35 Black Black edition after detailing



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Thought i would share this picture of my motor after PolishBliss had worked their magic on the beast.

Will look even better when the new zorst from ben arrives

Thanks to Clark and Rich at PolishBliss for enveloping the motor is it's protective envelope which should help with the North east weather.

See link for photo and have many more but Rich will be publishing more on Detailers World if anyone wants to see the magic they work.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Sorry my linking skills are not so great try this:blahblah:

The Beast picture by johnhanton57 - Photobucket


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

best angle for the 35 that. wow - stunning! :clap:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I hate my work computer!!.

Can't see the bleeding pictures.

Are you sure it's polishbliss, the vonly one that comes up is in Aberdeen and it's polished bliss?. Unless of course you mean North East Scotland of course.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Yeh,

It's the real North East Aberdeen the providers of the fuel for the beasts

Polished Bliss is correct great guys and committed to providing much more than you expect


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah OK. I thought I might have some competition in my home area.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Awesome:smokin::smokin:

I hope mine will look like that.

Mick.


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Simply stunning.
Cant wait to get mine:flame:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

AWESOME....


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

sod's law if you look close you will see the rain drops but what the heck i think it's a mean photo. Thanks to Rich


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

The Polished Bliss guys are very good! Car looks ace!



> Awesome :smokin::smokin:
> 
> I hope mine will look like that.


You know if you let me near it Mick it will :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Looking very nice, the guys will be getting my ultimate silver when it arrives late Oct.

Ally




johnhanton57 said:


> Thought i would share this picture of my motor after PolishBliss had worked their magic on the beast.
> 
> Will look even better when the new zorst from ben arrives
> 
> ...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That's a seriously nice photo John! Do you take them professionally?

Could do with writers/photographers like you on Auto-Journals.com!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I posed the car but Rich at Polished Bliss took the photo's ...It was one of those days when the sun left and the sky went dark and it suited the black beast.

come to Scotland every day is like that


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

GTR Ally,

Make sure you dont let the HPC do anything on the car except take the wax off....make a difference believe me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smokey Campbell (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi,

Do you mind me asking what "service" you went for? was it the all surface protection detail, the minor paint correction detail or the major one? 

I live north of Aberdeen and have been thinking of giving polished bliss a call, I've a black GTR as well but can't get rid of the bloody swirl marks!!

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Smokey,

In the end i went for the quarterly service which includes the Full treatment at the start .......very expensive and then £270 per quarter to keep the beast pristine.........again i avoided the swirl by not washing, or preping at the HPC........i clean the beast with a pressure washer and pat dry..if i have to wash i use two bucket method and proper micro cloths and lambs wool........i know it sounds sad but paint is way too soft for car wash or sponge so my advice would be either have polished bliss do it or get their advice and products to DIY as it can be done if you have the time and the inclination which i dont so i pressure wash between the work they do.

PM me if you want more info
JH


----------



## Smokey Campbell (Jun 23, 2009)

JH,

Unfortunately I didn't get the car brand new, the previous owner had it for 6 weeks then sold it. In that time between him and the garage they managed to make a pigs ear of the washing  I work month on month off so have plenty of time to wash and wax the car, I'm also anal and use 2 buckets, lambswool mit etc etc. I used Meguiars Swirl X to try and get rid of the swirls then waxed with Zymol Glasur that I used on my Porsche I had before. The Zymol gives it a cracking skin but there are still swirls underneath. I've seriously thought about buying a Meguiars orbital polisher but am [email protected] scared I'd do more harm than good  I think I'll pop in by and see what they'd recommend buying and see if they'll give me some tips at the same time.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Martin,

DONT TOUCH THE MOTOR!!!!

drive down and vist with Rich and Clark they can and will fix your issues so DONT make them worse.

Call Rich to discuss and you will not be dissapointed. BUT please dont do a DIT now!!!


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> GTR Ally,
> 
> Make sure you dont let the HPC do anything on the car except take the wax off....make a difference believe me!!!!!!!!!



Sound advice i think. Will be talking to David Noble soon so I guess you didn't take any of the Nissan paint protection then.

I was planning on getting a plan going with Polished Bliss to do two of my cars throughout the year.

Ally


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I love Nobles but dont want anything but experts playing with the paint. Say hi to David great guy and love the Mechanics as well just dont want anyone near the paint. I have NO Swirls and want to keep it that way. Rich is anal and i love it he cares and also gives great advice. It costs but you feel good!


----------

